# Nivelliergerät oder Schlauchwasserwaage oder???



## Heidelberger (25. Jan. 2014)

Guten Tag,
bin gerade in der Planungsphase meiner Teichneuanlage. Dabei sind es vom einen Ende bis zum Anderen bis über 20m. Bin jetzt am überlegen, ob ich (wie bisher bei anderen Projekten) mit meiner 3m Alulatte klar komme und alle 3 m Pflöcke in den Bodens schlage um dann jeweils Bezugspunkte wegen gleicher Höhe zu haben oder wird das zu ungenau. Eure Erfahrungen??? (tendiere alternativ am ehesten zu einer klassischen Schlauchwasserwaage)
Danke, Martin


----------



## koifischfan (25. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Nivelliergerät oder Schlauchwasserwaage oder???*

Schlauchwasserwaage


----------



## troll20 (25. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Nivelliergerät oder Schlauchwasserwaage oder???*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Schlauchwasserwaage



 Alles andere wird zu ungenau, es sei denn du hast Vermessungstechnik der Profiklasse am Start

LG René


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Nivelliergerät oder Schlauchwasserwaage oder???*

Wenn du an ein Niviliergerät kommst und damit umgehen kannst dann nimm das. Wenn nicht dann Schlauchwaage.


----------



## Michael H (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Nivelliergerät oder Schlauchwasserwaage oder???*

Hallo

Mit der 3 meter Alulatte sollte es auch funktionieren . Da haste 6 - 7 Punkte zum Drüberbleien . Wenn man da ein wenig gewissenhaft Arbeitet sollte das kein Problem sein . 
Mit einer Schlauchwasserwaage muß man auch Umgehen können , hab das einmal gemacht und fand es Umständlicher als mit einer Wasserwaage . Da mußte halt erst mal deine Technic finden .


----------



## jolantha (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Nivelliergerät oder Schlauchwasserwaage oder???*

Seid doch nicht immer so pingelig ,
ich gehe einfach immer mit dem Grundstück mit !


----------



## Michael H (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Nivelliergerät oder Schlauchwasserwaage oder???*

Hallo Jolantha

Nicht Pingelig , soll halt nach was aussehn . Über ein Paar mm sagt ja keiner was , die sind in der Toleranz mit drin , wenn das aber ein Paar cm werden sieht es nicht mehr schön aus .

Und wenn man selbst weiß das es Schief ist , schaut man sich das die ganze Zeit an und denkt " was hab ich da wieder für einen Bock gebaut " .

So ist es bei mir zumindest .

Ein wenig Bob der Baumeister sind wir doch alle


----------



## anz111 (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Nivelliergerät oder Schlauchwasserwaage oder???*

Hallo Martin!

Nimm auf jeden Fall ein Nivelliergerät! Du bekommst es sicher bei dem Unternehmen, das dir den Teich ausbaggert. Das mit den Pflöcken kannst du bei der Größe vergessen. Ich habe das auch probiert und war am Ende um ganze 10 cm daneben. Das geht nur bei Kleinteichen.

Mit dem Nivelliergerät bin ich überall auf 3 mm genau und das hat den riesen Vorteil, dass ich den Wasserspiegel bis auf 1 cm zum Teichrand bei Bedarf auffüllen kann. 

Mit einer Schlauchwasserwage habe ich noch nie gearbeitet. Ein Nivelliergerät ist extrem leicht zu bedienen. Ich hatte davor auch keine Ahnung und habe dann eine kurze Einweisung bekommen. Mehr brauchte es auch nicht. 

LG Oliver


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Nivelliergerät oder Schlauchwasserwaage oder???*



anz111 schrieb:


> Ein Nivelliergerät ist extrem leicht zu bedienen. Ich hatte davor auch keine Ahnung und habe dann eine kurze Einweisung bekommen. Mehr brauchte es auch nicht.
> 
> LG Oliver


Tja, so sehe ich das auch......gibt aber Spezialisten auf dem Bau, da ist es echt Glücksache.....da könnte man manchmal die Nivilierlatte nehmen und einen über den Platz jagen.


----------



## citty2904 (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Nivelliergerät oder Schlauchwasserwaage oder???*

Hallo,

frag doch mal deinen Baggerfahrer nach einem Rotationslaser.
Hat den Vorteil, dass du alleine arbeiten kannst und mit einem Kurbelstativ auch ein paar Zentimeter in der Höhe spielen kannst.
Ansonsten auf alle Fälle Nivelliergerät.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Boxerfan (28. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Nivelliergerät oder Schlauchwasserwaage oder???*

Entweder Rotationslaser oder Nivelliergerät, alles Andere bringt es auf die Länge nicht. Ich würde den Laser bevorzugen weil man damit alleine arbeiten kann. Ist halt meine Erfahrung als Erdbau Polier


----------



## laolamia (28. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Nivelliergerät oder Schlauchwasserwaage oder???*

moin,

wenn rotationslaser dann kauf dir kein billig ding sondern leih dir einen....draussen siehst du sonst nichts 
ich hab meinen versucht mit einer selbstgebastelten schlauchwage in waage zu bekommen......vergiss es...einige cm unterschied 

gruss marco


----------



## Powerolli (28. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Nivelliergerät oder Schlauchwasserwaage oder???*

Mit einer Schlauchwage ist eigendlich vollkommen ausreichend. Du must halt nur darauf achten das im Schlauch keine Luftblasen drin sind, dann bekommst du exate Ergebnisse.

Ein Nivelierlaser ist natürlich bequem und schnell, aber auch teuer in der Anschaffung, kann man aber auch bei Boels leihen. (gibts in jeder größeren Stadt)


----------



## Heidelberger (28. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Nivelliergerät oder Schlauchwasserwaage oder???*

Danke für die vielfältigen Antworten-habe mich entschieden und eine Schlauchwasserwaage gekauft, nachdem ich mich zuvor noch mit einem Profi unterhalten habe der auch Laser verkauft und mir den sogar netterweise vorgeführt hat. Meinte am Ende aber selber, dass er eine Schlauchwasserwaage benutzen würde. Klar muss man aufpassen wegen Luftblasen und Knicken im Schlauch. Werde das aber schonmal mit einem vom Baggerfahrer geliehenen Laser kontrollieren, außerdem mit der mir sehr vertrauten 3m-Alulatte mit Libelle vergleichen...
Gruß, Martin


----------



## jolantha (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Nivelliergerät oder Schlauchwasserwaage oder???*



Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo Jolantha
> 
> Nicht Pingelig , soll halt nach was aussehn . Über ein Paar mm sagt ja keiner was , die sind in der Toleranz mit drin , wenn das aber ein Paar cm werden sieht es nicht mehr schön aus .



Michael, hätte ich meinen Teich waagerecht ausnivelliert, hätte ich das auf 12x8x12x8 m 
machen müssen. Ich habe zur rechten Seite hin 15 cm Höhenunterschied, den ich einfach ignoriert habe, weil ich mit meinem abschüssigen Grundstück " mitgegangen " bin. 
Ich hätte ja sonst auf der rechten Seite einen Wall aufschütten müssen, und das fand ich doof.
Im fertigen Zustand fällt es überhaupt nicht auf .


----------



## Michael H (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Nivelliergerät oder Schlauchwasserwaage oder???*

Hallo

OK  ich muß zugeben auf dem Bild fallen die 15 cm nicht auf .
Bin nun aber von meinem Vorhaben ausgegangen . Da mein Teich 50 cm erhöht wird , und dann noch mit einer Terrasse eingefasst wird , würden 15 cm Unterschied schon blöd aussehn .

Ich hoffe da sind wir uns nun wieder einig .....


----------



## jolantha (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Nivelliergerät oder Schlauchwasserwaage oder???*

Michael,
stimmt, das würde richtig blöd aussehen, da könnte man ja sogar glauben, Deine Terrasse sei schief 
Also absolut wieder einig .


----------

